# Ban Him



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:angry:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Griff said:


> Because he wants the truth to come out and not Osbornes inaccurate account of what was said.
> 
> Rothschild will not let this go away!!!


i


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

he has 51 posts....and he's using the pm facility as we speak...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ban who? :blink:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

Chally2 said:


> Ban who? :blink:


^^^^what he said. :blink:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

i've just clocked what's going on.

someone got a few things to put in the sales forum you reckon?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Yiba-yiba, andale-andale

The fastest mouse in all mehico

Aye


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'd guess he wants to buy Andi's seiko


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Robert said:


> I'd guess he wants to buy Andi's seiko


I think you're right


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

catflem said:


> Yiba-yiba, andale-andale
> 
> The fastest mouse in all mehico
> 
> Aye


 h34r: A bit harsh to ban him after all he has contributed

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mutley said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > Yiba-yiba, andale-andale
> ...


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

mutley said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > Yiba-yiba, andale-andale
> ...


You're right.

Resetting his post count would be ample punishment :lol:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Ban whom? And why? After all many of us old timers probably post as frequently ..

Edit: Think I know of whom you are referring now .. time will tell if the cynics are right.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I go to bed for a few hours kip & miss all the fun :taz:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I would love to see Andi say 'Sorry, I dont ship to Spain' h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I would love to see Andi say 'Sorry, I dont ship to Spain' h34r:


As per Andy`s post :wink2:



ANDI said:


> UK sale only.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I would love to see Andi say 'Sorry, I dont ship to Spain' h34r:


You're just mean and horrid!! lol :lol:


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe he's just keen to join in.

Or possibly he saw the forum and thought to himself "They seem to be a friendly bunch of guys . . . . ."

However if he is just building up his 'score' to launch a selling spree - you don't have to but anything from him do you ?

Some of his comments are certainly no worse than some of the 'Mutual Admiration Society' responses we see so often.

On the other hand, there may well be a more sinister reason for his posts. Time will tell but I think that banning him would be a bit extreme. Doesn't that make the rest of us look ever so slightly snobbish ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

He was getting his post count up to PM a memberr for a purchase not a sale, I agree a ban is harsh but he certainly diddnt act in the spirit of what this forum is about, see the Seiko chrono for sale from Andi.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

well ok, perhaps don't ban him then.

at least it got a thread going without his interference.

that said now a post 50 count perhaps he will settle down to be an abnormal forum member like the rest of us.

ttfn


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I went through one like this just recently, kind of went like this..................

me, in ad: "Prefer active members please."

n00b1 (1 post): Pm 

me: As stated in the sales thread, I really prefer active members sorry, and no offense meant at all, get some posts and become active about the forum, all takes time ( did not answer the PM)

n00b1: Jim: I am happy enough to manage my time for watch forum in my country. XXX or XX is for me just a source of info and whatÂ´s more, source of interesting opportunities for buy. I definetely do not have time to post on dozen of forums.

That is just to explain, I accept your conditions and sorry for OT.

moderator: We understand the fact that you have neither the time nor inclination to post on XXX or XX since it's just a place that you gather information that other people have diligently spent countless hours of their time providing for you (free of charge). In the true WIS spirit, I hope you reconsider your position and invest at least some time since it's obvious that you have gotten much.

n00b2 (3 posts): I find this sorta odd. This will be my first post on this Forum, so I guess I'm becoming an active member. I've been with this forum for a few months, and check in quite frequently, but I haven't really had much to say. I would imagine that some forum members would prefer that I don't clutter up this forum with a bunch of useless, pithy back and forths about nothing? I have purchased a few things, and have Pm's a few members. Does that count? J.S.

n00b1: XXX (to moderator), I just tried to politely explain my stand. Even though I like watches, I still know very little to post useful stuff. With some exceptions, but that is what I manage at the forum I talked about (in Czech Republic, non english). It really takes time to at least follow what's going on there and possibly, possibly what's going on on XXX or XX (these two I sometimes visit). Unless you know something before you visit forums, you have to read A LOT since you do not want to gain posts like "nice watch" or "what a cool bracelet". As I said, I accept the conditions of the seller and have nothing against that. Btw, I have 100% positive feedback on ebay and asked the seller to pay with PayPal, which I consider pretty safe.

Regards XXX

edit: I don't how it works here, but I think moderator should maybe delete the posts not connected to the sale. And sorry Jim for terrible OT.

4th member: Jeez Guys,

Take to PMs..................

So I read it, and come back over here and have not answered anyone yet not will, referring back to my first line. Its not a matter of being unfriendly. When money is involved I need to see an effort somewhere and just don't feel comfortable selling to anyone that is newly regged or with 1 post that being a post in my thread. On the other hand I have after discussion sent a piece to Malaysia to a guy with 1 post, I have sent a piece bought by an Italian buyer to a place in China for him to pickup that being one of my Benrus Super Compressor's. Depends on the day and my gut feeling but if you keep poking at me I tend to shut down

I did not reply because instead of using other means it became an open discussion which I wont be part of, but you can see both sides

...........


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think some of us have become a little paranoid; perhaps we need Andy or one of his incarnations to pay us a visit again? Just to put us back into perspective and make us a little less smug. 

I donâ€™t see that anyone needs to be banned, the forum rules havenâ€™t been abused (bent a little, perhaps), no one has been personally insulted and no spam has been injected into the forum.

The person in question has shown an enthusiasm to buy another memberâ€™s watch, in a very inept way I must add, but he hasnâ€™t called anyone names in a drunken rant (as others have done and been excused the offence), or tried to flood the sales forum. Unlike some.

If we are going to have rules let them be clear, precise, and pertain to all members, with no exceptions.

We canâ€™t afford any kind of dual standard if the forum is going to retain any semblance of credibility in the real world. The last thing we need is ANother forum criticising our integrity and the way we deal with new members.


----------

